# 5 month old puppy constantly play



## Sharonb1515 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok so not sure what to do at this point. My 5 month old golden will not leave the older dogs alone....He is constantly at the older dogs...He is trying to play but is getting bigger and too rough. They try to put him in his place but he just keeps at them. I have a leash on him constantly in the house to intervene. We have tried redirecting, yelling, pulling leash and saying no, water bottle...nothing is working...I am not sure what else to do. I also exercise him and do training to tire him out...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't have a crate for the main area of the house, purchase one and use it, he doesn't deserve full run of the house like the adults dogs. Other times try tethering him to your waist. Keep working with him and don't let him drive the other dogs nuts. I'm assuming you're in obedience classes with him so he can learn some self control skills and obedience? Ask around and find out if someone in class will meet you for puppy playdates. Find some other young dogs who are his size and energy level and see if a couple play dates a week might take the edge off.


----------



## Sharonb1515 (Nov 30, 2016)

he doesn't have free reign and i do have a leash on him.. He is in crate when i can't directly supervise...He did puppy class and knows his basic commands . I have been working on leave it and place...I have signed him up for daycare and he went 1 day and was exhausted when he got home...but the next day was back to antagonizing...I just feel like i am constantly having to pull him away from other dogs...I feel like he just doesnt get it.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Totally understand!! It gets exhausting! My youngster was the same way. As soon as he got bigger, than my other dog, he would annoy her to no end! My 3 year old mutt likes to be chased and the Golden likes to wrestle and grab her neck. It-I'm sorry to say-took from 6 months of age until, just past a year, for them to agree on play styles. He's double her weight and realizes now, that bashing her around, won't get her to play with him.

He wouldn't listen to her warnings either. Now he listens, when she goes after him. I used leave it so much, I'm sure Bodie thought, that was his name. I would separate him constantly. He got baby gated in the kitchen, frequently. Tiring him out helped. Walks wouldn't do it. Love the chuck it invention! Bodie loves to chase balls. If they were in the living room together, they both got a marrow bone and it was peaceful for an hour.

To be honest, time was the cure for him. I don't think it was anything I did. All I can tell you is, it will get better


----------



## Sharonb1515 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you so much...it is so frustrating because i am on top of it....They are never alone and i am constantly intervening...I also praise when they play nice...I just wish i could do more! Right now they are asleep on the couch together peacefully!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is something you've tried (I don't see it mentioned), but could you have an xpen set up or a crate that you could use to give him a timeout when he plays too roughly? My boy went through this phase at 5+ months where he was just being a giant brat and the only thing that was really effective was giving him a timeout when he got out of hand. You need to be consistent though, his behavior won't change instantaneously but if you keep with it, he'll get it eventually. It didn't take my boy more than a couple of weeks before he quit being a brat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

At his age, your only option is to just keep them separated until he is older and better able to have some self control, and listen to you better. He will get better when he is older until then management is the only thing you can do, i.e., just separate them.


----------



## Sharonb1515 (Nov 30, 2016)

Any ideas on how long before self control happens haha


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sharonb1515 said:


> he doesn't have free reign and *i do have a leash on him*.. He is in crate when i can't directly supervise...*He did puppy class *and knows his basic commands . I have been working on leave it and place...I have signed him up for daycare and he went 1 day and was exhausted when he got home...but the next day was back to antagonizing...I just feel like i am constantly having to pull him away from other dogs...I feel like he just doesnt get it.


What is his schedule like? Do you work full time? (I'm going to guess that you probably do) If so, you have to remember what this means to him. At 5:30, you are wiped out and still have chores and responsibilities. However he has been asleep in his crate for approx. 18 hours with a morning break for breakfast and to interact with you while you're getting ready for work. He is overflowing with excitement to see you and has energy for miles. What are you doing for his exercise? At this age he now needs aerobic exercise that get his heart rate up and leaves him exhausted and panting on the floor every single day of the week. At least 20 minutes or so of hard exercise. In addition to training time. It's very, very tough for a person who has to work full time to have the hours in the day to get all this in and still take care of household chores and have a social life and then have some down time. Keep a log for two weeks of his exact schedule to the hour of how you're managing him. It may open your eyes and you'll realize he isn't getting quite as much exercise as you thought. Leash walking in your neighborhood doesn't count. A walk around the block is good exercise for your grandmother but not for a Golden retriever puppy who is quickly hitting his teenager stage.

Having a leash on him is not the same thing as tethering him to your waist, which is what I suggested. Just because he "did a puppy class", past tense, doesn't mean he is ready to be finished with obedience training. I highly recommend that you consider continuing on to the next levels of obedience classes for the next year or so. Having input from an instructor and incentive to practice are worth the investment of time and money. Plus the socializing and advanced work are good for him and excellent practice for you. Leave it and place are skills that take time to build, understand that this is going to be a good year long process - self control is harder for some dogs than others, especially if they are overflowing with energy.

Just because he was exhausted after one day of 'doggy daycare' and up and at 'em the next day doesn't mean a thing. Exercise has a cumulative effect. He needs to have it most days of the week for you to start seeing some effects. Once a week isn't going to do it. This is a long term project and the solutions are going to take time to implement. I know it's tiring and frustrating, just keep at it and you'll make it through this.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

To add to what others have already said & I'm in the same boat w/ you w/ my 4.5 month old...my downstairs is a series of baby gates & living room divided by an x-pen. My little guy wants to show just how submissive he is to my senior girl w/ a never ending stream of air kisses & mouth licking which is rude. I can't let her correct as she over does it, so I manage her tolerance and his safety w/ barriers that we can all be together while providing safe spaces. My girl who turns 2 in March has been in classes since coming home at 14 weeks & I don't see that stopping anytime soon. The little guy will follow in the same path w/ continuous classes. In puppy k for the group play at the end, part of that play is being released to play & periodically called back to owners so they have to start listening, working on developing a solid recall & learning to focus in a distracting environment. Practice Practice Practice. While I understand doggy daycare as an energy burning outlet, it's a free for all & further encourages your pup to play & play hard w/o rules which very much could counteract training at home. 

Can you get anywhere for safe off leash hikes?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I used to own a daycare and SheetsSM is correct, nothing wears out your pup more than another pup. The down side is a high energy dog will learn to adjust and this will build endurance as well as encourage rough play.
.
Your pup needs a job, if you do not provide an activity that requires lots of stimulation and cardio your pup will invent a job on their own. Maybe you could rethink your position and create an activity that requires them to think as well as wear them out vs. trying to contain the energy. People that do agility LOVE when they have a dog with drive... try some basic field training exercises... competition obedience... barn hunts & doc diving. These are all activities you can enjoy with a pup like this. I also had a high energy dog and an hour of working on obedience wears them out more than a day at daycare. Find a good obedience class and do the homework, it will make all the difference in the world.

Anything you choose to do will require your time and commitment but well worth it. I would rather spend my time enjoying my pup than being frustrated with them. Sounds like you have a wonderful pup, hope you find an activity you both enjoy.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Agreed -- at this stage, management is the only way to stop it. You're not going to "teach" a 5 month old puppy not to play.


----------

